# 6" Craftsman 113.206931 jointer advice sought



## gatorgrabber (May 29, 2012)

In my ongoing quest to overhaul my workshop, I'm now considering just what to do with the 113.206931 Craftsman jointer that I picked it up a few years ago from the original owner. He bought it new for his kitchen project, then safely squirreled it away. The thing really looks like it just came out of the box. My question is if it's worth keeping around (with some possible tweaks), or should I just post it on CL and go buy something a bit easier to work with? I've had fun adjusting the fence 'just so', and the blades were not the easiest to find, so it has been a bit of a pain at times. It's not like I work on long, thick pieces of hardwood, far from it. Mostly I cut cypress and pine boards that are rarely over 4" wide and 1" thick. Any thoughts? I don't want to force myself to keep it around if I can find a better solution. Thanks!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you already have it I'd keep it. If it works ok for the type of projects you make then you can spend the money that a new one would cost for some other tool. I have had this model for many years (about the 2nd tool I bought) and while it has worked ok, I really don't use it that much because I buy my wood straightlined and planed on one side so I already have all the reference edges I need.

The major drawback with this model is that the outfeed table can't be adjusted which makes getting the blades adjusted somewhat difficult. The upside to that is the outfeed table gibs will never wear out, LOL. Hopefully your infeed table is co-planer with the outfeed table, because I'd envision correcting it would be tedious at best.


----------



## gatorgrabber (May 29, 2012)

The reason I'm considering the change is that the new shop, once set up, will not change much without good reason. If a tool's going to take up space for the next decade, it needs to get the job done without too much of a fight. I like to take the 'long view' when buying tools, mostly since I hang onto them forever! ;-)


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

Only you can answer the ?? if it's worth keeping around. It sounds like you already found a source for knives and have the fence adjusted properly, so if it works now as it should why get rid of it? If you just have an itch to buy something new you will spend $500 ish - a Harbor Freight jointer will not be any better than what you have now.


----------



## gatorgrabber (May 29, 2012)

Perhaps if I re-phrase my objectives this will make sense. I'm totally reworking my entire shop for the first time in 30yrs. I kicked everything out into the garage (hell of a mess) and only the tools that I'm actually going to be using are allowed back in.  It's truly amazing the stuff that accumulates over the years, but I'm tired of warehousing equipment that I just never use anymore. I found this forum while searching for a way to update my old Craftsman table saw. After reading many posts and asking a few questions, it became clear that fixing the old beast up was like wrapping a hamburger in gold foil…it's still just a hamburger, regardless of what I did to it. Before I knew it, I had a nice Jet cabinet saw occupying the space that the old saw used to sit. Yes, it's used, but in fantastic condition. Once I sell off the old saw and the extras that came with the Jet, the switch will only have cost me about $200 and a few hours of time. Not bad!

I'm applying the same logic to everything going back into the shop. Most of my equipment I'm very happy with, but the jointer has always been underutilized because it's a pain to setup properly. With so many options available in my area via CL, it just seemed logical to trade up to something that's a bit more user friendly. No, I'm not interested in just running out and buying something on a lark; that's not my personality. I'm trying to create a new shop that just 'flows' without fighting me…


----------



## Bill7255 (Feb 23, 2012)

As someone else said only you can decide depending on use. I can tel you I have a craftsman (not sure of the model) and tried using it for some kitchen cabinets I am making. I was joining soft maple so that should be easy with a jointer. to me it was a bear to work with. the short table (32") and under power motor (1/2 hp) just made it hard work. I found a used delta professional and it is like night and day. The delta may not be the best jointer, but works like it should. Bigger table length make a huge difference. I would like to have even more length. So, CL is where the craftsman will go along with about 10 others in my area. Most are between $100-150, but I don't want to ever join another board on the craftsman.


----------



## gatorgrabber (May 29, 2012)

You brought up something I'd forgotten, the short table. No, I believe it's time to move on. I'll start searching this week and see what I can find. I can hardly remember what woodworking was like without the Internet and CL anymore!  Thanks.


----------

